# How do some members tie-up key units 13 months out?



## JQ Adams (Apr 18, 2022)

My wife and I have been WorldMark members since the old Trendwest days 20+ years ago. Now that we are slowing down and traveling more we are trying to better plan our trips. But I am noticing that when I choose to go to highly desirable places (e.g. Worldmark Indio for Coachella for the music festival, Pismo Beach during gold tournaments, etc.) even though I go out 13 months to the day and start dialing right at 6:00 am I am never successful. I am noticing now that I am just trying to get a two or three bedroom oceanview unit at Seaside Oregon, thirteen months from now and even though I am trying right at 6:00 am, I am never successful. I know I will probably start seething in about six months when I see these units available on eBay or AirBNB. Anybody have insights as to "tricks" that I might now be aware of?


----------



## jrb916 (Apr 18, 2022)

New website is 24hrs, so others got a 6 hour head start on you.   Another great Wyndham (non)improvement!


----------



## easyrider (Apr 18, 2022)

JQ Adams said:


> My wife and I have been WorldMark members since the old Trendwest days 20+ years ago. Now that we are slowing down and traveling more we are trying to better plan our trips. But I am noticing that when I choose to go to highly desirable places (e.g. Worldmark Indio for Coachella for the music festival, Pismo Beach during gold tournaments, etc.) even though I go out 13 months to the day and start dialing right at 6:00 am I am never successful. I am noticing now that I am just trying to get a two or three bedroom oceanview unit at Seaside Oregon, thirteen months from now and even though I am trying right at 6:00 am, I am never successful. I know I will probably start seething in about six months when I see these units available on eBay or AirBNB. Anybody have insights as to "tricks" that I might now be aware of?



You can waitlist. I know what you saying about reservations. For the last 6 years it has been tough to grab some units at 6 am 13 months out and it frustrating to see them rented out to non-owners. 

Bill


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 19, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> New website is 24hrs, so others got a 6 hour head start on you.   Another great Wyndham (non)improvement!



Is the WM site now on the same ET that the Wyndham site was?  The older WM site was in PT.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is the WM site now on the same ET that the Wyndham site was?  The older WM site was in PT.



So would that make it 9 pm PT ? I would like that. 

Bill


----------



## jrb916 (Apr 19, 2022)

PT is what I read, so midnight PT now instead of 6 am PT.


----------



## barco13 (Apr 20, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> PT is what I read, so midnight PT now instead of 6 am PT.



Interesting, I wasn't aware of the new Las Vegas style hours of the website .


----------



## sparty (Apr 20, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> New website is 24hrs, so others got a 6 hour head start on you.   Another great Wyndham (non)improvement!


I wasn't aware of this either.. The old worldmark site stated ebooking was between the hours of 11:30 pm and 6 am PT - 7 days a week. 

Do you care sharing where Worldmark now says ebooking is 24 hours? I will test is it out regardless.. Little disappointed Worldmark/Wyndham doesn't communicate these policy changes more.


----------



## Ty1on (Apr 20, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> New website is 24hrs, so others got a 6 hour head start on you.   Another great Wyndham (non)improvement!



It should say "24H unless the website is down, then whenevs"


----------



## jrb916 (Apr 20, 2022)

sparty said:


> I wasn't aware of this either.. The old worldmark site stated ebooking was between the hours of 11:30 pm and 6 am PT - 7 days a week.
> 
> Do you care sharing where Worldmark now says ebooking is 24 hours? I will test is it out regardless.. Little disappointed Worldmark/Wyndham doesn't communicate these policy changes more.



When it was implemented there was a lot of talk about it on the WM owners FB page.  No announcement, it just happened w/ the new website.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 20, 2022)

sparty said:


> Do you care sharing where Worldmark now says ebooking is 24 hours?


It was officially announced on the new website 4/14/2022 along with the obituary for the old website.


*04/14/22*
After several weeks of transition, *your old website was officially retired on April 14*. All owners who visit worldmarktheclub.com will be redirected to the new site. If you haven’t already, register now.

"Your new site recently underwent several bug fixes, including one in the dues & loans section which incorrectly notified some owners that payments were past due.
In response to your valuable feedback, a new booking update is now live removing the two-night minimum stay previously enforced on the Search Availability and Monthly Availability calendars. That means you can now book one-night stays!

You can also find helpful how-to videos for all the latest features — including how to register if you haven’t done it yet — on the Navigating Your Website page.

Doing some late-night vacation planning? Now you have 24/7 access to book, make modifications, submit a waitlist request, and more — at any time, day or night. Log in and learn more!"


----------



## jrb916 (Apr 20, 2022)

Here’s a discussion about this exact topic:     https://wmowners.com/threads/tips-and-tricks-for-high-demand-resorts-bookings.52879/#post-397847


----------



## CO skier (Apr 20, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> Here’s a discussion about this exact topic:     https://wmowners.com/threads/tips-and-tricks-for-high-demand-resorts-bookings.52879/#post-397847


Not a helpful link, because


----------



## sparty (Apr 20, 2022)

Thanks, I read the post -  wow - this is very good to know...


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2022)

CO skier said:


> Not a helpful link, because
> 
> View attachment 52562


Couldn't you create an account and login?


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 21, 2022)

Good to know.  Thx!

From WMOwners
Today at 12:40 AM
Add bookmark
#7
samehere said:
I have warned our family that we might never again be able to have the vacations we have had by me getting up at 6AM Pacific time to make a reservation at Marina Dunes since the new website drastically reduces the chances of making a reservation.

Those who have a primary business renting out reservations at high-demand resorts or at high-demand dates for resorts that have special events nearby each year ... they will figure out some way to game the system to their profit. The rest of us will only be able to watch as the places we used to book (with difficulty but within the ability to do so with determination) have their availability vanish before we can even look at much less book them.

I certainly would like to have some strategy by which my determination and willingness to book at whatever hour is required would give my family our desired vacation. But I am at a loss to see how any strategy works when it requires 14 clicks to do what you could do with one click on the old website and requires 3 minutes and 27 seconds to do what you could do in 12 seconds on the old site -- and eliminates saved searches entirely.
Click to expand...
Same here,

You can book 24/7 now and the 13 months starts at 12 midnight PST (not 6am, the hard ones to book will be gone by then). So you sign in before midnight select your resort and unit type up to the part where you select ” book it”. Then the second it turns midnight, you book it. So the previous saved feature is not all that beneficial now that you have 24/7 booking and can set it all up prior to midnight.


----------



## Plachaby (Apr 23, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> New website is 24hrs, so others got a 6 hour head start on you.   Another great Wyndham (non)improvement!



Selfishly I like this change.... I am more likely to be awake at midnight than 6 AM.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 23, 2022)

jrb916 said:


> New website is 24hrs, so others got a 6 hour head start on you.   Another great Wyndham (non)improvement!


I don't see how the change discriminates against anyone.  Wyndham has owners all over the world.  I think the US covers 9 time zones, 11 if you include US territories.  Yes its a change, but I don't see how it advantages Wyndham.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 23, 2022)

Anything in Hawaii is very tough to get.  I think people book as far out as they can.  

I met a guy at the airport who had WorldMark Kihei for six solid weeks, all booked at once.  I told him that is why I can never get that one.  But I don't necessarily care for that resort.  It just got me riled for a minute or two.  Ha!


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 23, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Anything in Hawaii is very tough to get.  I think people book as far out as they can.
> 
> I met a guy at the airport who had WorldMark Kihei for six solid weeks, all booked at once.  I told him that is why I can never get that one.  But I don't necessarily care for that resort.  It just got me riled for a minute or two.  Ha!


In my expericene with Hawaii, you have anywhere from 1 minute to 2 days to book 13 months out.  A little more time for a studio.


----------



## ronparise (May 1, 2022)

JQ Adams said:


> My wife and I have been WorldMark members since the old Trendwest days 20+ years ago. Now that we are slowing down and traveling more we are trying to better plan our trips. But I am noticing that when I choose to go to highly desirable places (e.g. Worldmark Indio for Coachella for the music festival, Pismo Beach during gold tournaments, etc.) even though I go out 13 months to the day and start dialing right at 6:00 am I am never successful. I am noticing now that I am just trying to get a two or three bedroom oceanview unit at Seaside Oregon, thirteen months from now and even though I am trying right at 6:00 am, I am never successful. I know I will probably start seething in about six months when I see these units available on eBay or AirBNB. Anybody have insights as to "tricks" that I might now be aware of?



Im surprised no one has been able to explain how every unit can be booked, within the rules,  more than 13 months in advance

 First the problem,  
 you want to book a weeks vacation beginning 13 months from tomorrow, so you go online at midnight  tonight to make your reservation, only to find there is no availability

Worldmark allows any day check-in and any number of days reservations. So its possible that someone or several someones made  their reservations last week which puts your desired check in date in the middle of their vacation

I used to do this for Mardi Gras at Avenue Plaza. I wanted reservations for check in the Friday  before Mardi Gras Tuesday. To be sure of getting what I wanted I would make longer reservations that included my target check in date


----------

